# Game Thread: Saturday March, 26 Kings vs Nuggets



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

<center>








<center>*(43-27)*
<center>*VS*
<center>








<center>*(37-30)*

<center>*Saturday Mar 26, 2005*

*<center>PEPSI CENTER*
<center>









*<center>Probable Lineups<center>*





































Mike Bibby/Cuttino Mobley/ Peja Stojakovic/ Kenny Thomas/Brian Skinner

<center>




































Andre Miller/Bryon Russell/Carmelo Anthony/DerMarr Johnson/Nene

*<center>Previous Game's*

*Kings 109 Mavericks 101*
Box Score

*Nuggets 117 Lakers 96*
Box Score 


*<center> Key Matchup*

<center>Predrag Stojakovic 
<center>








*<center>PPG 19.9
<center>RPG 4.40
<center>APG 2.00
<center>Last Game Stats: 41min/38pts/9rebs/2asts/1stl (9/13fg)*

Carmelo Anthony 
<center>








*<center>PPG 19.9
<center>RPG 5.70
<center>APG 2.80
<center>Last Game Stats: 31min/16pts/3reb/4asts/2stl*

<center>*The Big Game:*

Big game for both clubs, Denver has won 11 out of thier last 12 games while the Kings look to stablize there position in the west. With the Kings win over arch rivals Dallas Mavericks Thursday night they look to carry thier momentum into the Pepsi Center and come out with a win. With the Kings All-Star forward Peja Stojakovic coming off a season-high 38pts from 9-13 shooting from the floor the Kings look to win thier 2nd road game this month. Tune in this should be a good one.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Game Prediction*








Kings 102







Nuggets 96

Peja 28pts 7rebs 4ast
Bibby 21pts 3rebs 9asts
Kenny 14pts 8rebs 

Melo 21pts 6rebs 4asts 3stl


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Felson is out too ... sprained ankle..its prolly nene starting


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 107*
Nuggets 100

*Bibby 28pts 12assts*
Melo 25pts 9rbds


Great game thread PejaVlade :greatjob:

Maybe you should continue making them. They look better then ours. :laugh:

They really do. :yes:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 109
Nugs 105


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Dodigago said:


> Felson is out too ... sprained ankle..its prolly nene starting


Thanks also Camby,Kenyon are day-day injuries are hindering both teams.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

OT: Last 5 games Peja has avg 23.4pts *6.3reb 3.2 asts * 1.6 stl. Look like the same numbers he avg last year. Difference this year is that hes being more aggresive and trying to be more then just a shooter. Crashing the boards more frequently and creating his own shots while still trying to get back into top shape. Will this trend continue into the playoffs and for the reminder of the rest of the season?


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

I think this is a bigger game than the Mavs... if we cant take these guys out on the road it will be huge for us... they are playing really well so this isnt a gimme.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Skinner brings a new spirit to Sacramento 



> Languishing on the bench in Philadelphia, he has become a force in the middle with the Kings.
> 
> "Joy comes in the morning."
> 
> ...


WOOHOOOO. GO SKINNER!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: 










Brian Skinner has brought a passion for the game and an energy to the Kings since his arrival from the Philadelphia 76ers last month. Skinner, who spent most of his 76ers stint on the bench, is playing nearly 30 minutes per game for the Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sacramento (43-27) at Denver (37-30) 9:00 pm EST 



> DENVER (Ticker) -- The streaking Denver Nuggets look to continue their winning ways Saturday when they host the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> The Nuggets have won their last five games and 13 of 14 to build a three-game lead over Minnesota for the eighth and final playoff spot. With a record of 20-5 under coach George Karl, Denver is just two games behind Memphis for the seventh seed.
> 
> ...


We gotta win this game. :yes: 

*GO KINGS!!!*


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

^That article on Skinner is good! I hope Skinner stays with the Kings for a long time! He's the guy who we needed for a long time. I'm glad we got him.  I also know that since last season, Kings aren't as atlethic (sp) ... we always play poorly vs more atlethic teams. With Skinner, Thomas and Corliss (along with Darius) off the bench, that's a lot of toughest! 


Going to be a big game tonight! Nuggets have to lose someday and I hope it's tonight!

GOO KINGS!!!!

Show who's the All-Stars at Denver!!!! :banana:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I think well keep K9 and Skinner

and in the summer package williamson along with bobby jackson and get a nice backup G in return.


ex: S&T for Earl Watson (not gonna happen, but thats my dream)

or maybe S&T for Keith Bogans


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice article on Skinner. I didn't realize that the Kings have been that pathetic at blocking shots....there was a graphic in the Bee showing that during the Sacramento era, he is *third!* in blocks per game.

---------

Peja needs to go off tonight. It's been a long time since he has had back to back great games.

Kings 104
Nuggets 96


----------



## EduRiker (Jan 27, 2004)

You guys are quite optimistics for a team who's gonna play the hottest team in the league on the road.

Nugz 112
Sac 105


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

EduRiker said:


> You guys are quite optimistics for a team who's gonna play the hottest team in the league on the road.
> 
> Nugz 112
> Sac 105


As a fan, I always remain optimistic for my favorite team...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

> You guys are quite optimistics for a team who's gonna play the hottest team in the league on the road.


Congratulations!! You've figured out that fans want there team to win!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

EduRiker said:


> You guys are quite optimistics for a team who's gonna play the hottest team in the league on the road.
> 
> Nugz 112
> Sac 105


We have also won 7 of our last 10 games.


----------



## EduRiker (Jan 27, 2004)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Congratulations!! You've figured out that fans want there team to win!


Actually, the lottery teams could possible have fans wanting them to lose.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Why do the guards (Cat, and Bibby) seem to not pass a lot to Peja when he is behind the 3 point line.

Against hte Mavs I only saw 3 times when one of the guards drove and disshed to Peja, and everytime he hit a 3.

IMO i think that Bibby and Cat are too greedy sometimes and only looking out for themselves.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

> Actually, the lottery teams could possible have fans wanting them to lose


 Nicely done :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Why do the guards (Cat, and Bibby) seem to not pass a lot to Peja when he is behind the 3 point line.
> 
> Against hte Mavs I only saw 3 times when one of the guards drove and disshed to Peja, and everytime he hit a 3.
> 
> IMO i think that Bibby and Cat are too greedy sometimes and only looking out for themselves.


Sometimes I do see that aswell, but it happens with everyone I dont think Bibby or Cat are selfish players but there are times when they look to get there own shots.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kenyon Martin and Elson started the game for the Nuggets.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Carmelo has come out on fire 6pts 4 reb in the first 5min of the game.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Skinner has already made himself effecient 2pts 1reb 2asts 1stl 2 blks. :clap:
Now we have to fiqured out a way to stop Andre and Melo.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

18-27 down 9 early Sacramento calls timeout. :curse:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

End of First

Kings 28
Nuggets 29


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Sacramento with the lead 46-40


P.S. get Peja the freaking ball- Peja 6-8 fg 3-3 3p 16 points


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Mike Bibby is still in a slump 2-6 fg


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

3:00 min remaning.

48-47 Kings

Peja picked up his 2nd foul, likely done for the half.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

51-47 for the kings.

Kenny Thomas and Darius Songaila are the only Kings other than Peja playing good on offense.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings 56 
Nuggets 49

Peja 6/8fg 16pts 1reb 1ast 1stl
Kenny 11pts 5reb 3asts
Skinner 3pts 6rebs 3asts 1stl 2blk


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

WHy is this forum so empty?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> WHy is this forum so empty?


I dont know maybe they dont feel like posting during the game or dont have time. :whoknows:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice end of the second quarter!

It looks like Peja is back:yes:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> Nice end of the second quarter!
> 
> It looks like Peja is back:yes:



Yep, although he could get some rebounds.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja just picked up his 3rd personal foul with 10:44 to go in the 3rd.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

10:14 DEN - Flagrant foul (type 1) on C. Anthony 

What was up with that ?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

63-61 Nuggets they went on a 15-4 run to start the 3rd quater.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings are 1/9 in the third....now down 4.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

they gotta get peja open for some 3's


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> Kings are 1/9 in the third....now down 4.


Cat answers back with a 3pt assisted by Kenny his 4th ast.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

4 fouls for Peja.

Ostertag back in...he did great in the first half.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

We are getting out rebounded and Denver is making us pay. How does Eduardo have 10pts already.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Max Payne said:


> 10:14 DEN - Flagrant foul (type 1) on C. Anthony
> 
> What was up with that ?


 He grabbed Bibby around the neck on a breakaway...nothing major.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Nuggets for 3, then a steal and a windmill dunk for Melo.

76-69.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Bibbys shooting 3-12 this game, hes been in a slump lately.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja's back in the game. Peja has to knock down some shots and give us back the lead. Come on Peja. :clap:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The defense has been extremely poor this quarter, and Bibby has been TERRIBLE as of late... We need him... Peja come on! We can still win this one, but right now there's a possibility the Nuggs could take this game out of reach.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

S-Star said:


> The defense has been extremely poor this quarter, and Bibby has been TERRIBLE as of late... We need him... Peja come on! We can still win this one, but right now there's a possibility the Nuggs could take this game out of reach.


We need to cut down the lead to 4-5pts and then go on early run to start the 4th and play some solid d.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja picking up some defense his 3rd steal.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja fouled....Technical on Elson!

Peja makes the free throw...plus 2 more.

82-78.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Why was there a technical foul?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

82-78 going to the 4th...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pejavlade said:


> Why was there a technical foul?


 He didn't agree with the call, I guess.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Buckner for 3, damn.

88-80, Nuggets lead.

House for 3!

88-83.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Whoops, only a long 2.

Najera picks up his 5th foul.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

House is giving us energy right now I love it.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Offensive foul on Kenny. 10:11 to go. Kings down 6.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

96-87:sigh:

Boykins is killing...he has 11.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Please take Corliss out and put in Kenny. We need to make a run now and play some defence.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Down 10...with 6 to go.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Melo hits a 3 we miss a lay-up. :curse:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Down 10...with 4 to go.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank you Bibby made layup :clap: .

Next time down misses jumper.

Give the ball to Peja or Kenny.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Wide open dunk for Najera, steal Andre Miller with the layin.

109-95 with 1:59 left...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Final

Nuggets 113
Kings 99


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

END OF GAME

KINGS 99
NUGGETS 113

Peja 24pts 2reb 2asts 3stl
Mobely 18pts 4ren 4asts 1stl

BOX SCORE


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings Go Cold After Intermission  



> Denver held an 82-78 lead entering the final period, which Boykins opened with a 3-pointer. The Sixth Man Award candidate added a pair of jumpers to widen the bulge to 96-87 with 7:09 to go.
> 
> The Kings got no closer than seven points thereafter. Najera had a follow shot and dunk before a leak-out layup by Andre Miller sealed it at 109-95 with 2:14 remaining.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Game Photos:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Too bad we lost. 

Give credit to the Nuggets. I give most of the credit to their coach Karl. He changed the team 180 degrees. :clap: 


You guys think this will affect our seeding? 

(I'm not really that worried who we play in first round though) 

Also another question, is BJax coming back for playoffs for sure or is it questionable?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Nuggets best Kings 113-99 



> DENVER - Carmelo Anthony had 28 points and the Denver Nuggets won their sixth straight game, defeating the Kings 113-99 Saturday night.
> 
> Denver improved to 21-5 under George Karl and moved within a game of Memphis for the No. 7 seed in the Western Conference. The Grizzlies lost 96-85 to New Orleans.
> 
> ...


Wow. :nonono:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

As a big of Mike Bibby fan i am.. he needs to pick up his game... when he does.. he gets Skinner 10 + points and helps the bench out alot... i think hes tired... we need to play house more...


----------

